# Anyone have a stuck case puller around?



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

Just got my new X-die in from RCBS and maybe 300 cases into my reloading I got a case stuck in it. Does anyone have a stuck case remover? I'm definitely gonna be ordering one on my next batch of stuff from Midway


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

How about a wooden dowel and a mallet?


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

Wont work. The X-die mandrel won't come out of the neck of the brass so I need to drill/tap it. I'm going to see if I can piece one together at Home Depot


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

You can make one pretty easily by simple parts at the hardware store. All you need is a bushing that will fit over the case head, a drill bit to drill out the primer pocket all the way through, a tap of the proper size, an allen head screw the same size as the tap and an allen wrench.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

You around the Milton area, if so I may be able to help you out, but would have to see if I can find it? :whistling:


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

bigbulls said:


> You can make one pretty easily by simple parts at the hardware store. All you need is a bushing that will fit over the case head, a drill bit to drill out the primer pocket all the way through, a tap of the proper size, an allen head screw the same size as the tap and an allen wrench.


Well it looks like this die will be going to RCBS to get fixed. I tried the DIY method from the hardware store and I got the bolt a few threads in and the brass didn't wanna give the bolt back. I got a ratchet on the end of it and I guess the bolt was poor quality or something because the top half of the bolt snapped right off. Now I have half of a bolt with no head threaded into the base of some brass with no where to pull it off. :thumbdown:


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

If you want to bring it to jay I will get it out for you. Your not the first one to do this. Just my 2 cents jj


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

haha well I tried to get innovative today. I went and got some vise grips, went at the sides of the bolt that were left with a dremel and made some flat surface to get some traction on and got it to back on out with the vise grips. 

I used a different bolt after running the tap through a few more times and it went in fine but bottomed out on the decapping pin. I have an X-die so the decapper wouldn't come out. I ended up having to cut the case in half and get my decapping pin out. But its back to like new again!


----------

